# Selling two Ready to play army's!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i am selling a pair of Ready to play Blood Angel army's! Both are painted and based ready to take on your foe! I can provide pictures on request, if no one here is interested they are off to e-bay!

1500pt army-$350

Hq-160
----
Captian-160
Power Sword\Infernous Pistol\Jumppack\Meltabomb

Elite-275
-------
1 Sanguinary Preist-90
Jump Packs\Power Weapon

Furiso Dreadnought-185
Blood Talons\heavy Flamer\Extra Armour\Droppod

Troops-705
------
10 mk2 Assault Marines-220 (forgeworld)
Flamers x2\Powersword\Meltabomb

10 mk5 Assault Marines-235 (forgeworld)
2 Meltaguns\Powerfist

10 Assault Marines-250 
3 Plasma Pistols\Powerfist\Rhino

Heavy Support-360
-------------
Predator-180
Triple-Las

Predator-180
Triple-Las

1500


2000pt $400
===========

Hq-250
----
Mephiston, Lord of Death-250

Elites-470
------
5 Assault Terminators-210
3 Lightning Claws\2 Thunderhammer & Stormshield

Landraider Crusader-260
Multi-Melta

Troops-620
------
10 Tactical Marines-185
Flamer\Heavy Bolter\Powersword

10 Tactical Marines-190
Meltagun\Heavy Bolter\Powersword

10 Assault Marines-245 (Death Company Models)
Rhino\Hand Flamer\Infernous Pistol\PowerSword

Fast Attack-285
----------
Baal Predator-145
Assault Cannon\Heavy Bolters

Baal Predator-140
Flamestorm Cannon\Heavy Flamers

Heavy Support-310
-------------
Vindicator-155
Seige Shield

Vindicator-155
Seige Shield

65 Pointsleft to add rhino's.


----------



## Godless (Sep 29, 2011)

any pictures ?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pictures have been sent to you godless.


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

If by any chance you feel like breaking it up I would want: 

10 mk2 Assault Marines-220 (forgeworld)
Flamers x2\Powersword\Meltabomb

Furiso Dreadnought-185
Blood Talons\heavy Flamer\Extra Armour\Droppod


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

can i get pics plz:grin:


----------



## woogler (Jun 11, 2009)

*blood angels*

Mate I live in Australia , I would like them could I get photos please thanx:ireful2:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I think i sent you photo's....but i will send em again.


----------

